

Burning Man Airport FAQ - citizenkeys
http://www.burningman.com/on_the_playa/airport/faq_air.html

======
matt__rose
Also, the first point in the FAQ is wrong. The airport guys don't mind
commercial aviation at all, and in fact, have a list of charters on their
website
[http://www.portofentry.org/?page_id=2](http://www.portofentry.org/?page_id=2)
The second point is mostly wrong, in that the airport tie-down area is outside
the trash fence, but definitely inside the BM closure area, and anyone inside
that area will get noticed and caught by either the BLM or BM Perimeter crew.

~~~
citizenkeys
Just occurred to me there isn't any fuel there, either. Nearest airport with
fuel is KLOL, which is 50 miles away and has 24-hour self-serve 100LL.

Black Rock City Airport Info:
[http://www.airnav.com/airport/88NV](http://www.airnav.com/airport/88NV)

------
citizenkeys
No paved runway, unfortunately. Also no sort of control tower nor air traffic
controller. And skydivers still don't get into Burning Man for free.

~~~
karcass
The vast majority of airports are non-towered. The playa is about as perfect a
surface to land on as you can imagine. The main difficulty is figuring out how
far you are above the ground, but if you set up a proper approach, it doesn't
really matter.

------
calbear81
Seems like flights out to the Playa would have been a great promotion for a
service like BlackJet (Uber for Private Jets).

